# A NEW PELLET ?



## Gabe (Nov 18, 2011)

Stopped by my dealer and saw a new kind of pellet,TREBIO Premium wood pellet From Canada.
Has Anny one heard of this brand?and if so how did they burn?
Picked up a few bags 5.50 a bag. :smirk:


----------



## smoke show (Nov 18, 2011)

Where's Jay???


----------



## 76brian (Nov 18, 2011)

Why are all these pellet brands made in Canada but I never see them up here? Cause you guys get them all!


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 18, 2011)

We are seeing many new brands in this area. So many I can't keep up! Pretty sure its due to some of the reliable brands being MIA this season. So pellet dealers are digging up some new stuff to peddle to the burners.

I'll keep an eye out for them and add them to my ta do list. ;-)



			
				smoke show said:
			
		

> Where's Jay???



I'm here! Just bought a new Fusion, so I been playing with it and digging for info and upgrades! Wheels and tires first. Love the new toys hehe!


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 18, 2011)

76brian said:
			
		

> Why are all these pellet brands made in Canada but I never see them up here? Cause you guys get them all!



Don't be surprised if they are actually some of the stuff you already have. Many pellet brands do some funky rebagging to try and trip us up. But we usually figure this out. If the OP can post some pictures of the bag and info on where they are milled. We usually can figure out the mill and what other products they bag. ;-)


----------



## smoke show (Nov 18, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> We are seeing many new brands in this area. So many I can't keep up! Pretty sure its due to some of the reliable brands being MIA this season. So pellet dealers are digging up some new stuff to peddle to the burners.
> 
> I'll keep an eye out for them and add them to my ta do list. ;-)
> 
> ...



In the words of Hoss: So much for a recession...


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 18, 2011)

smoke show said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More like mid life crissis! Luckely its a gas sipper~But does get out of its way pretty nicely! Tires needed cus I got lead foot itus and don't like wheel spin!

Back to pellet, sorry for the side track!


----------



## smoke show (Nov 18, 2011)

How bout updating ur sig?


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 18, 2011)

smoke show said:
			
		

> How bout updating ur sig?



Exmark 60â€ sounds good!  ;-P


----------



## Rugman29 (Nov 18, 2011)

Gabe said:
			
		

> Stopped by my dealer and saw a new kind of pellet,TREBIO Premium wood pellet From Canada.
> Has Anny one heard of this brand?and if so how did they burn?
> Picked up a few bags 5.50 a bag. :smirk:



I picked 3 bags tonight at the local Wal Mart. They were $4.67 a bag. Haven't tried them yet but will as soon as the hopper is empty.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 18, 2011)

Cool, :roll:  let me know what you think?


----------



## TLHinCanada (Nov 18, 2011)

76brian said:
			
		

> Why are all these pellet brands made in Canada but I never see them up here? Cause you guys get them all!


We do get some of them, we just have to pay more.


----------



## BradH70 (Nov 18, 2011)

There is also Cheshire Pellet in Fitzwilliam, NH on Rt 12 just north of the MA border. I drive by the plant every day going to and from work. The plant looks a little messy and it appears they use old pallets or construction waist. The sign on the building is claiming $240 a ton. I have yet to get up the courage to put any of their pellets in my stove.

Has anyone else hear of them or tried them?


----------



## Scoop (Nov 18, 2011)

Rugman29 said:
			
		

> Gabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here, 3 bags at Walmart, I imagine you can get them at all Walmarts. They are made in a former pulp mill at Portage Du Fort Quebec by a canadian, british, dutch conglomerate and I bet they are good.  At $4.67  They are the cheapest I've seen this year.


----------



## Scoop (Nov 18, 2011)

Here's a little story about Trebio

http://www.woodbiomass.com/woodbiom...mill-Smurfit-Stone-pulp-mill-site-Quebec.html


----------



## 76brian (Nov 18, 2011)

Scoop said:
			
		

> They are made in a former pulp mill at Portage Du Fort Quebec.



Woah, that's like 20 mins from me. I'll have to look into this.


----------



## Scoop (Nov 18, 2011)

76brian said:
			
		

> Scoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm originally from Pembroke. They have the best wood in the country up there so the pellets should be good.


----------



## 76brian (Nov 18, 2011)

Scoop said:
			
		

> I'm originally from Pembroke. They have the best wood in the country up there so the pellets should be good.



Funny you mention Pembroke. I contacted the company and apparently they only have one distributor in the Ottawa Valley, and it's all the way in Pembroke


----------



## Scoop (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorry about that Brian. I guess they have bigger fish to fry than you little guys.Lol.  I think they are in Walmart and who knows where else. I think they are looking mostly at the European Market where oil is like liquid gold literally. Where do you live, if you don't mind me asking.

Stan


----------



## 76brian (Nov 18, 2011)

lol.. I guess so. Maybe I'll check a local Walmart.

I'm south east of Ottawa, but north west of Cornwall.


----------



## Scoop (Nov 18, 2011)

I've been burning Curran, made just across the river from Cornwall, for a couple years, so I'm interested to see how these compare.


----------



## BradH70 (Nov 18, 2011)

Gabe said:
			
		

> Stopped by my dealer and saw a new kind of pellet,TREBIO Premium wood pellet From Canada.
> Has Anny one heard of this brand?and if so how did they burn?
> Picked up a few bags 5.50 a bag. :smirk:



Hi Gabe, who is your local dealer? I'm just up the from Gardener across the NH border. I'm looking for some good pellets at a good price. I've been quoted $375.75 for 65 bags of Okies from Hamshaw in Keene. Delivery is only $16 though.


----------



## Rugman29 (Nov 19, 2011)

I just dumped a bag in the hopper and I will let you know how they burn. Here is a pic of the bag...


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 19, 2011)

Couldn't remember the name of the pellets carried at our local Wal-Mart ... but these are likely them.  Only problem I can see is that our local store keeps them outside.

Interesting that this former pulp/paper mill went to pellets.  Kenora, ON started OSB production when the pulp/paper mill closed... don't think it has the same job value as the old mill though.  Abitibi-Bowater in Fort Frances, ON put in a co-gen for their waste pulp.

Have used SBC Firemaster pellets (premium pine pellets from Langley BC - these guys also ship cedar kindling and prepackaged firewood).  My stove seems to like these the best so far with less build up on the glass and burnpot.  These are available at Canadian Tire for around $5 Cdn a bag.  Would think they should be available in Southern Ontario too.

Waiting for the reviews...


----------



## TLHinCanada (Nov 19, 2011)

Well I'm happy that living in northern ontario has some benefits.  ie a selection of pellets.  In toronto there is no selection to speak of, walmart doesn't sell them neither does home depot.


----------



## lthyne@sonusnet.com (Nov 22, 2011)

Rugman...Any thoughts on the burn the other night?  I am going to grab a few bags in nashua nh....The dealer is trying to tell me these run hot like the oakies....Claims they are a very good comparision to the oakies without the premium price tag...

Thanks,

LT


----------



## Rugman29 (Nov 22, 2011)

Mr GreenBean said:
			
		

> Rugman...Any thoughts on the burn the other night?  I am going to grab a few bags in nashua nh....The dealer is trying to tell me these run hot like the oakies....Claims they are a very good comparision to the oakies without the premium price tag...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> LT



I would say that they are pretty good. The pellets seem to have a strong smell and are dark in color. I have been burning Eastern Embers and I think the heat from these are on par with them. I paid almost a dollar more a bag for the Eastern Embers. I had bought a few bags of another brand from Wal-Mart (can't remember the name) that were the hottest I had tried this year so far. I went back to buy some quantity of them but were sold out and replaced by the Trebio. I can also buy some Canawicks that are only $4.99 a bag and I beleive they are hardwood. I tried some bags and they burn good and are pretty hot. I also have tried some True Burn that are $3.99 a bag for a 33 pound bag and they are also very good. The pellet mill is about 20 minutes from me but I have yet to see if I can buy direct from them. There is one more brand here that I haven't tried yet (Comfy Cozy). I am planning to pick up a few bags this weekend to try and will report on them


----------



## Scoop (Nov 22, 2011)

I found the Trebio pellets to be OK. I found they needed a little more draft to get the best heat out of them.  Being the cheapest on the market here I'd buy them again.


----------



## lthyne@sonusnet.com (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

Leo


----------



## Fixedblade (Nov 22, 2011)

I picked up a pallet of these Trebio pellets last weekend and have burned a half dozen bags already.  I've buring Okanagans for the last couple years and liked them.  These Trebios seem to produce more ash than the Okies did but heat seems fine.  Color is quite dark, like there's some bark in them. Anyway, we'll see how they work once it gets really cold up here.

FB in Vt.


----------



## Oilhater (Nov 23, 2011)

Pellet King in Nashua, NH has some of these. $279/ton picked up, I think.


----------



## lthyne@sonusnet.com (Nov 23, 2011)

For that price, I should stay with the oakies from Hampstead


----------



## Salty (Feb 4, 2012)

Trebio pellets at pellets direct in Uxbridge picked up $150 a ton right now.

I picked up a ton, burned a few handfuls just tossed in the burnpot. I like em already.

Going back for a few more tons. They're 10 min away from my house.


----------



## Scoop (Feb 4, 2012)

Where are you getting them for 150.  might be worth a trip


----------



## Salty (Feb 4, 2012)

pellets direct ends today I believe uxbridge ma

Interesting there isn't alot of info on these on here for the price they'll mix with okie just fine.

ZERO fines in the bags. Best bags out of anyone I have see so far. None damaged, you could carry a tank inside one of these bags. Triple wrapped very nicely. 

For $150 that's a no brainer. 

I'm thinking of getting 2 more tons beyond what I got already.


----------



## Salty (Feb 4, 2012)

maybe 3 more if I can unload and stack them all today  

1 ton an hour


----------



## Scoop (Feb 4, 2012)

Sorry wrong country. We have an uxbridge in Ontario as well.  Cheapest you can get them here is. 4.69 a bag at Wal-Mart. Cheapest per ton is about 200


----------



## Scoop (Feb 4, 2012)

You might find a little more ash with these pellets but their heat value makes the extra cleaning worthwhile. I use the leaf blower trick to clean


----------



## VTrider (Feb 4, 2012)

Scoop said:
			
		

> You might find a little more ash with these pellets but their heat value makes the extra cleaning worthwhile. I use the leaf blower trick to clean



I wouldn't say I had significant ash with these pellets, the only problem I have with Trebios so far is the rock hard clinkers they create in my burn-pot - so far, Trebios are the only ones that do this for me.  I do agree, however that they do burn really hot in my stove.  As much as I despise Trebios right now, I probably would pick them up again if I could get them for $150.00/ton - they just require a little more maintenance in my stove.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 4, 2012)

For $150 clams, I'd be all over them. Even if their just a shoulder pellet. But I doubt a Canadian softwood would be much less than decent. I would expect somewhere in the above average range.

IMHO its a no brainer! Specially when comparable softies are going for $260 plus in my neck of the woods!


----------



## Scoop (Feb 4, 2012)

I dont think they are all softwood. Bag says they are premium grade. Mixed. They atemade in a,big former plywood mill in postage du fort Quebec.  O know the area and the wood going into them should be good.


----------



## Scoop (Feb 4, 2012)

That should read pulp mill. Owner is a European Canadian consortium and their target market is Europe I n
Believe. But we on this should benefit from the volume being produced


----------



## Salty (Feb 4, 2012)

All done.

2 tons added to the inferno pile. Now floor to ceiling. Okies on one side of steps and the mountain on the other.

Unloaded 1 ton at the shop with the forklift. I should have bought all he had. Maybe I'll go back again. 

This was a absolute no brainer. 

With an additional 1 ton of okies in the spring (and 2 if he sweet talks me) I got a pisser mix pellet that will heat my house for UNDER $1000 the rest of this year and all of next.

As of right now I have enough to get to 2014  :coolsmile: 

PICS AT 11


----------



## Salty (Feb 4, 2012)

they smell very nice. My van doesn't need an air freshener for another year


----------



## Salty (Feb 4, 2012)

I am now a bigger pellet pig. That's floor to ceiling boys n girls

Boy do they smell good. Okies on the other side. 

I burned some more throwing them in the stove. Very nice flame. A bit of black curly soot once in a while as seen near the glass but I think it's cause there was so much in the burn pot. The flame was 12-14" tall well into the heat tubes. That's flippin hot.

Burp  :cheese:


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice score.....Trebios at Robbins 15 minutes from there ate going for 280


----------



## VTrider (Feb 5, 2012)

5,000 Tons of Trebios headed toward Holland!


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Nov 10, 2012)

any good pellets in the Pembroke - Petawawa - Deep River area fellas??

gonna head out bout 10mins and see if I can't find a bag or 2 of each brand listed here!!


----------



## The Village Idiot (Nov 10, 2012)

Rugman29 said:


> I would say that they are pretty good. The pellets seem to have a strong smell and are dark in color. I have been burning Eastern Embers and I think the heat from these are on par with them. I paid almost a dollar more a bag for the Eastern Embers. I had bought a few bags of another brand from Wal-Mart (can't remember the name) that were the hottest I had tried this year so far. I went back to buy some quantity of them but were sold out and replaced by the Trebio. I can also buy some Canawicks that are only $4.99 a bag and I beleive they are hardwood. I tried some bags and they burn good and are pretty hot. I also have tried some True Burn that are $3.99 a bag for a 33 pound bag and they are also very good. The pellet mill is about 20 minutes from me but I have yet to see if I can buy direct from them. There is one more brand here that I haven't tried yet (Comfy Cozy). I am planning to pick up a few bags this weekend to try and will report on them


Don't care much for the Canawick's myself as each bag is loaded with dust and fines.  Still working on getting the ton of them out of the way to make room for some LGs or Eastern Embers.


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Dec 15, 2012)

wallymart has these trebio at $4.47, been burning satisfaction (softies) at $4.97 and happy with them sofar! gonna stop in a check what the trebio bags look like inside!!


----------

